# DAY #005 Step by Step Kung Fu Shadow Boxing



## JowGaWolf (Aug 17, 2020)

I've fallen behind on these video series.  I had a chain of events that went bad from work to, weather to, death in the family.  It's been a long 2 months.  But I'm back no track, getting my training on and this time my son will be training with me.  He has trained Jow Ga before, but a lot of what he'll be learning with me will be new for him.  He was always satisfied with form so learning the applications will be a new experience with him.

So on to this video.  I kind of jumped ahead on this one by adding angles and turns.   For me Angles are 45 degrees.  Turns look like pivots but they aren't.  Some of this looks similar to what you may see in boxing but it really isn't

So let me cover the difference firs. 




At 1:10 dragging the feet is bad. In Jow Ga Kung Fu it's not seen as bad or good.  It's just something that is done with purpose. The difficulty of it is that you have a good feeling of where the ground in so you aren't dragging your foot with breaks on but sliding across the surface.  Real world experience. If I see or feel you dancing on your toes with light and quick feet then I'm going to make you pay for not keeping  a root.  Boxing footwork is done withing the restricts of only punch.  Other martial arts have to take into consideration that someone may sweep you, grab you, shoot for your legs, throw you, trip, you kick you, bump you, push you, pull you, or jump on you.  It's because of this that my you will often hear my feet "drag" on the ground.  Again, it's not really dragging, it's more like skimming the surface of the ground.  So this is the context that you should view my training videos.  As I get more advance it becomes easier to understand why it works.

You'll hear me explain some things to my son.  I also added some short texts to help dig a little deeper into what I was doing and teaching.  I have 2 ways of teaching.  1. is to give you just enough info to do the motion.  2. I allow your body to learn, adjust, and make sense of what I'm teaching.  To me this is a more natural way of teaching and it allows people to better understand their own bodies.  It's not until much later that I may clean things up if I see bad habits developing.   If the body learns it naturally then I let it happen.  That way it's less to think about.

Like always I'm open to comments and questions about what I'm doing and why.  If you have watched my first video, you can see how I'm building onto my shadow boxing routine and how I'm working applications into it.  Everything I'm doing here is Jow Ga kung fu.  I try not to mix outside material which is strange for me to say, since Jow Ga is a Mix system.  Any way.  enjoy.


----------

